# What was your first car?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Mine, a 1973 Camaro R/S thought I bought brand new for $3400 from State Chevrolet on Wick Avenue in Y-town. It was either that or a 73 AMC Gremlin X with a Levi interior. I was a year out of high school, a dues paying member of the USWA and going to YSU which cost $197 a quarter back then, but hey, I was making $3.15 an hour plus shift differential. Gasoline and smokes were expensive then. About .35 each.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

A Volkswagen Beetle...which I later changed to a Kelmark GT kit car...in red....replica of a Dino Ferrari!


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

1976 Chevy 2500...rusted beyond repair. Bought it off a guy next to the Woodville mall on rt 51. $400


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

‘66 Mustang. Rattle can black except one door that was yellow. Bucket seats had 2x4’s driven up the backs to keep them from falling backward. $400. ‘77 Denver, Co while in Technical School for F-4’s in the USAF. Only made $165/month back then. Lol.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Disgusting to think that now my wife has a $800 a MONTH truck payment and I have a $600 a MONTH truck payment! Worst part, I’m ok with it!!!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

1974 Malibu classic. 350/2bbl. $2,200 in 1985. 52k miles. Cragar S/S with BFGoodrich T/A radials. Light metallic blue, white vinyl top. I bought that with my first job after my mom let me drive her AMC pacer til I saved enough $


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

1968 Dodge Charger bright red, black interior black vinyl top 383 engine. $1000 in 1979. I traded it for a Vega. Lol. I still have dreams that the charger has been in my buddy’s barn for all these years and I still own it.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Harry1959 said:


> 1968 Dodge Charger bright red, black interior black vinyl top 383 engine. $1000 in 1979. I traded it for a Vega. Lol. I still have dreams that the charger has been in my buddy’s barn for all these years and I still own it.


What year vega?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

1974 duster...slant 6..motor probably still running.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

65 chrysler super sport old southern police interceptor 383 w/ quads, over drive that was cool, bucket seats, gold interior, white / blue , chrome rims,


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

'71 Monte Carlo bought in '83.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

1965 Olds F-85. Driver door didn’t work, but with a 4 barrel did that thing run. Paid $200. for it 1978 and ran it all summer as a work car. The day I brought it home I dropped the gas tank on 77 right in front of the football HOF. Probably drug it 200 yards held on by a hose. Bolted it back on and ran it until I sold it in the fall for $300. Bought an new AMC Spirit ($4800.)my second year in college-best car I ever owned.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

77 brown Vega....


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

88 Ford mustang gt, got it for 2k when I was in high school. Did a lot of work to it then I got into an accident and it was totaled. I miss that fox body


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

1986 Chevrolet Celebrity 2.8 L V6.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

66' f250 65,000 miles sat in a barn for twenty years had no floor boards or seat, thing was a beast and a gas hog!


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

1965 jaguar xke convertible when I was stationed at Henderson Hall, outside of D.C. I bought it from a marine that I knew for only $1500. back in 1971 wish I still had it.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Buck-Eye said:


> 1965 Olds F-85. Driver door didn’t work, but with a 4 barrel did that thing run. Paid $200. for it 1978 and ran it all summer as a work car. The day I brought it home I dropped the gas tank on 77 right in front of the football HOF. Probably drug it 200 yards held on by a hose. Bolted it back on and ran it until I sold it in the fall for $300. Bought an new AMC Spirit ($4800.)my second year in college-best car I ever owned.


My bud had a 63 F85 that was passed down from brother to brother until it got to him in 1972. It was nicknamed the Sh*tbox but we had a blast tooling around in it. We kicked in for oil, not gas when we all went out for 3.2 beer. He got rid of it and bought a 64 Chevy van with a 3 on the Tree and Chrome deep dish mags and blue shag carpeting. It was a looker and with all of us sporting longer hair, it was a cop magnet. We got pulled over in Y-town and in Boardman, 5 minutes apart one night. lol. Man, those were the days.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Harry1959 said:


> 1968 Dodge Charger bright red, black interior black vinyl top 383 engine. $1000 in 1979. I traded it for a Vega. Lol. I still have dreams that the charger has been in my buddy’s barn for all these years and I still own it.


That was my dream car in 72. Man, those cars were sharp.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

1948 Plymouth, in 1957..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

65 gto. 389 tri power. 4 speed. Dad had to drive it back cause i could not drive a manual....

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

62 Pontiac StarChief. 389 
68 SuperBee 383
65 GTO 
69 SuperBee
Now all F150s


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

69 Dodge Polara four door with a 318. Wasn't a powerhouse but was a good cruiser. Had it all through high school and the first couple years after I got married.
Looked identical to this one and just as clean.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

1969 olds 442 w30 green with a black interior
bought it in 1978 off the original owner for $400.00
had 42000 original miles on it when i bought it
sooooooooo wish i still had that car


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

57 Chevy 4 door hardtop, 235 ci, 3 speed manual. Drove it my senior year in high school then went into Navy 2 weeks after graduation. List of vehicles thereafter is immense. 66 GTO, 68 Dodge Charger ( yep, red with black vinyl, 383 B series, 727 torqueflite) 69 427 tri-Power Vette, first new vehicle was a 71 Blazer, and on and on and on.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I started college in the Fall of 1964 at YSU, this was my car for the first two years. In my life I have had some outstanding materialistic things, I miss none of them, EXCEPT...


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

1954 Mercury Monterey, Canary Yellow, Merc-O-Matic.. Loved that car, wish I still had it..


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

1973 AMC Hornet hatch, dark green. No sports package but it had a trailering package including bigger brakes, radiator and trans, 360 2bbl. I was told it made 165 hp, I don't know about that or the torque, but I could put furniture in the back and play with Camaros. (Camaroes?) I could put a trailer on it and load it like a pickup.

Got it from my BIL, I forget the price. He got it from a boss who bought it new because he was tired of his Corvettes being stolen. No one ever stole it.

I had it fitted with CIBIE 7" European E4 headlight conversions (not street legal per FMVSS 108)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjJ_ujY57DkAhVE-6wKHecrAR8QjRx6BAgBEAQ&url=https://www.amazon.com/HELLA-002395991-Type-Single-Headlamp/dp/B0002M9QJM&psig=AOvVaw3UOOkBX-2JLe7G0ijhfri6&ust=1567468054178879

These days almost every new vehicle has lights with a beam pattern like that but back then everyone had sealed-beam dim yellow lights. It wass like driving in Personal Moonlight.

Also had a set of CIBIE 95 driving lights.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...DkAhUDGKwKHf0aD6MQMwirASgGMAY&iact=mrc&uact=8
Oh those were fun. If you know the 1976 Gumball Rally you'll recognize thiose white covers.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

A Plymouth VIP from sometime in the 60's. The VIP was the "luxury" version of the Plymouth Fury. My Mom wanted a new car, I had just gotten my license, so she offered to sell it to me for a grand. 318 cid, cloth seats, air conditioning! Pretty sweet ride.

Speaking of cloth seats, I can still remember the shriek my Mom let out when she walked outside to find I had ripped most of the interior out of the car to install a stereo! I had some work to do to convince her that I knew what I was doing, and that I'd have the car back together by suppertime. 

I had just discovered Armie's Electronics in downtown Youngstown and had purchased a pair of Utah 6x9's with 20 oz. magnets! Biggest magnets I had ever seen on a speaker! There were cutouts in the rear deck to accommodate them, and once I found that out the decision was made. When I finished I brought my Mom out, had her get in the car, and played the stereo for her. She had to admit that it sounded better than the AM radio!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

1966 Plymouth belvedere with a 273 .


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My 1st car was a 65 Ford Falcon 2 door 6 cylinder automatic. I bought it from my buddies dad for $500 in 1987 when I turned 16. Every stop sign in a 20 mile radius had burn outs leaving from there lol....Rich


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

first car was a 66 chevy impala what a sled 3 on the tree.. could do donuts in the winter all night long... first new car 74 pinto boogey blue white vinyl roof 8 track... jensen speakers 2500 dollars new


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Alaskangiles said:


> Disgusting to think that now my wife has a $800 a MONTH truck payment and I have a $600 a MONTH truck payment! Worst part, I’m ok with it!!!


 You know what they say ( A FOOL AND HIS MONEY SOON PART) Should this be in the OLD SAYINGS THREAD.

My first car was an old beat up 65 Plymouth Fury 383 4 speed. Paid Cash For It, $150.00 LOL


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My 75 Buick Regal had those same cutouts for 6x9 speakers. They bolted right up.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

1950 Plymouth Deluxe...paid 30 bucks for it.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

1948 Vauxhall Wyvern! Bet most of you never even heard of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> 1948 Vauxhall Wyvern! Bet most of you never even heard of that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, never heard of it


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

1955 Chevy 4 door, back two doors welded shut and stop signs for floor boards. Paid $35 for it then traded it for a 1965 mustang and a $150. Those where some great times for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

red Chevy Vega that I bought for $100 and the back drivers side brake line was rusted and leaking when I got it. I cut the line off the wheel, crimped it with some vise grips, leak stopped and hey I still had 3 wheels with brakes, well the front on the same side began to leak not too far in the future, so I cut it off and crimped it down, I still had 2 brakes, unfortunately they were both on the passenger side and it pulled like crazy, but I was still able to drive out to the rt 88 causeway to go fishing. well, then the rear passenger side started to leak too, so you guessed it.... cut and crimp.. I finally junked that car when I almost died one night because I crossed over rt 88 at about 40 mph because I couldn't stop in time and almost got t-boned.. good times, good times...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My first car was 1947 Keiser Frazer 65.00 had to pump brakes to stop the rite rear qtr little crunched had ovr drv three on tree flat hd six you could change radio stations from button on floor this thing was abt 20 ft long at least I drove all buds to school 1.00 week for gas I got my first real KISS at the drive in with that car


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Back in 2003 when I was 15 I bought a 1974 ford maverick grabber for $1100, my dad and I took a year to restore it, 16 years later and I still have it.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

AMC Hornet


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

guppygill said:


> AMC Hornet


I was lucky,I got a 1965 Chevy Corvair that was my mom's,then my sister's,then passed on to me. I think I am still suffering from all of those gasoline fumes. That's my excuse & I am sticking with it.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Worked a farm from 13-15 bought a 1975 nova in 2011 and fixed it up with my old man. Drove it through high school and got a wild hair and sold it. Had bad car mojo since gone through 8 cars I think now. I’ve never regretted selling something other then that car. It was awesome. Got it with 60k original miles had a bench seat in the front which my girlfriend loved (she’s my wife now and misses the car too!) and it had a bullet proof straight 6 in it.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

InlandKid said:


> Back in 2003 when I was 15 I bought a 1974 ford maverick grabber for $1100, my dad and I took a year to restore it, 16 years later and I still have it.
> View attachment 320237


 my sisters first car was a 1975 maverick with a 302 grabber. It was a slick ride.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Bought a 1966 Ford Mustang-289-bright red-only 15,000 miles from my best friends mother on my high school graduation day in 1973. $500 and it was a beauty......2 years later in 1975 after a lot of alcohol and 2 years of college.....well to say I destroyed it pretty well covered it....


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

1949 buick straight 8 stick shift 4 dr. sedan. had been my grandfathers car. after he passed away it sat in the garage until i got my drivers license when i turned 16 a couple of years later. my grandmother and mother did not drive and my dad had a 40's hudson he drove. was great as i was the only one in my gang that had a car.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

1962 chevy impala 327 three speed on column. Gave $200.00 for it when I was a sophomore in high school.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Think it was a 1963 Plymouth push button automatic belvedere. Was my grandpa's.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

69 fire engine red, Torino GT. Don't remember the exact price as my mom paid for half of it, she didn't drive and my dad had recently passed.
302 c.i.d. bucket seats, and ford rally wheels which i later replaced with the old black "Keystone" mags.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

1956 Chevy hardtop. 3 spd. on the floor. Chevy Palomar red.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

1978 Ford LTD in 1986, $2,700. Red vinyl top, white paint and chrome. Loved that car, great road tripper. In college we had 13 people in that thing one night. Bench seats front and back. Only downside was the electronic ignition module would leave you stranded and had to be replaced every few years. It would also sling hub caps off, you would hear something and look in the rear view to see one following you down the road or headed out across a field.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

1973 Ford Mustang II. My dad bought me when I was a junior in high school. Red with white vinyl top. First thing I did was tear out the radio and put in a am fm with a 8 track player. Replaced the stock wheels with Cragers.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

How bout this beauty. 1980 Toyota Corolla Tercel. Bought in 1990. Made dating a challenge.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

In my youth I was always selling a car to upgrade to the next.
First car was a 1963 Pontiac Tempest. 
2 cars that still haunt me for selling them.
1969 Roadrunner 383 Magnum...45,000 original miles. Bought from a college professor who babied it since new for $500 in 1977
A 1972 Roadrunner 440 4 speed, pistol grip. Triple black with 27,000 original miles. This car never saw winter or rain. Bought for $4000 from a neighbor in 1980.
Makes me sick I sold these cars, but American Muscle cars were everywhere then and cheap!


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

sadly, no pics left...
1938 Ford...2dr sedan..deluxe
back seat was big enough for...you get the idea


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

loweman165 said:


> How bout this beauty. 1980 Toyota Corolla Tercel. Bought in 1990. Made dating a challenge.
> View attachment 320303


Dating is always a challenge


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Dating is always a challenge


Yeah but they have apps for that now. We had to put in the work and alot of money for ours.


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 10, 2016)

My first car was a 1970 Mustang Mach 1. 351 cu.in. HO, 4spd. Bought it in 1974. Was a great car, but not fun getting to work in the winter, back in New England. Sold it 4 years later and bought a brand new Jeep CJ5. Still AMC at the time. Wish I had both of them back....oh well


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

1970 Pontiac Catalina with a 400 4bbl.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

72 Cutlass W/ 350 rocket.....Boy would those tires smoke


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

1967 ford galaxy 500 fast back, 390 c.u. from the south, worked all summer vacation and after school for a year to buy it. it was clean for 10 years old and pretty fast for a big boat and it would get you uptown in a hurry


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

1960 Chevy truck. Three speed(three on the tree). Two wheel drive. Cap on the bed. Gun rack in the back window. Spray painted silver. hop


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

1964 white Ford Fairlane, 3 speed manual transmission, column shift. It had a small V8, I think it was a 260cc.

(And I don't use the answer for any security questions!) ;-)


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

1980 Ford Ranger Automatic, I named Ed, bought in 1992 for $2400, borrowed the money from my dad who charged me a huge interest rate, and taught me a life lesson.

2nd was a 1990 Ford Ranger, manual, bought used. Paid it off early by 8 months
3rd was a 1992 F-150, manual, bought used with the insurance money form the 90' Ranger getting hit
4th, 2007 F-150, manual, my first brand new vehicle. It had AC, and that's it, no bells, no whistles, no power anything.
5th 2017 F-150 FX4 Super Cab, automatic, my second brand new vehicle. Fully loaded with everything, currently 3 months ahead on payments, thanks dad.

I'm on my 27th year of driving and just my 5th vehicle.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

'64 Malibu for $400 (borrowed 320 from Dad) came with a nice quiet reliable flat 6-banger which I immediately ripped out and replaced with a 283 punched to 292 and slapped 2-four-barrel carbs out the hood. What a summer it had at the local drag strip before I blew it up.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine was not this clean but purchased ‘67 Pontiac LeMans in 1976 for $100. It was from upstate NY and had some rust


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

1970 Chevy Vega with a 327 with racing cam, four barrel, headers, glass packs, traction bars, positive rear end.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Man, I was just a poor kid. Best I could swing was a ratted out 60 falcon, 144c.in./ three on the tree.
It was Freedom! I don't think kids see cars the same as we did.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

G.lock said:


> Man, I was just a poor kid. Best I could swing was a ratted out 60 falcon, 144c.in./ three on the tree.
> It was Freedom! I don't think kids see cars the same as we did.



You're so right, cars were freedom. I bought two new cars back to back and then drove beaters for the next nine years. I didn't care. My cars got me out of the city and into the boonies. The cars built before 1975-80 were just awesome though. Chrome bumpers, 8-track players, mags, and cigarette lighters and ashtrays. LOL


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The first car I mentioned earlier, the 57 Chevy 4 door hardtop was what we referred to in those days (late 60’s) as a putty wagon, and burned oil. I certainly didn’t care as it took me where I wanted to go and was mine.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

In 1997...

1986 Ford F150. 302, automatic 

Was my granddad's work truck from a concrete pipe plant. Single cab, 2WD, manual windows and locks. AM radio only.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

cane pole said:


> Think it was a 1963 Plymouth push button automatic belvedere. Was my grandpa's.


lmao i had a 62 belvedere pushbutton tranny....remember a night coming out of the old corral in olmstead falls there was a spot across the street the cops used to sit in and bust the people coming out that were ""TOO"" drunk...
came out car wouldnt start, everytime i jumped the solenoid the car would jump, so told my buddy to go put his foot on the brake, as we chased this thing around the lot tryin to start it... cop across the street was laughing so hard at us he couldnt pull us over after we figured out i had left it in gear when we went in and were to drunk to figure it out ...lol wow how times have changed


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

kycreek said:


> 1970 Pontiac Catalina with a 400 4bbl.


my bil had a 69' with a 428/4, boy did that thing smoke the tires,but a real tank!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

out of h.s. in 82' moved to lv and had to settle for a 64' chevy c-10 fleetside with a 292 6 cyl. 2 speed powerglide.thing had a carrier bearing and after beating it up it broke. found out it needed to be pressed on,so i just tied it up with wire for a while til i sold it.then bought a kawasaki z 900 which i could ride year around til some guy made a left in front of me......totaled,lucky to survive that one.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

1971 Dodge Demon, 225 slant six, 904 automatic, I rolled it drag racing a buddy in a Pontiac Ventura on a back road. Was then subjected to a 68 Rambler I bought off an old dude who hung around the gas station where I worked. $40 drove it almost 2 years sold for $100. '74 Dart Sport 318 automatic came next followed by a '71 Duster 340 that I restored and wish I still had.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> 1948 Vauxhall Wyvern! Bet most of you never even heard of that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took driver's ed with a kid whose Dad had a Vauxhall and had let him drive it from the time he was 13! Turns out they are owned by Opel. Way back in the day, I drove an Opel Manta Rallye that I had bought used. Great little car. Kinda sporty, but no weather would stop it!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

67 mustang with a 289 cl V8. It was 1978 when my dad bought it for me. Cost him $200. It was so rusted out. Had no trunk and the back quarter panels where rusted out as well. We had to bondo the entire trunk and quarter panels to make it road safe. It was an awesome car for teenager.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

62 Impala, 283 ci 
White w/blue interior


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

My first car (had to share it with my 2 older sisters) was a 1062 Rambler American with E-stick (automatic clutch).

https://www.hemmings.com/blog/article/americas-funky-compact-1962-rambler-american-deluxe/

The 1st car I bought on my own as a 1965 Chevy Impala convertible that I purchased from the owner of a gas station I worked part time at. I loved that car but it was later stolen with a full trunk of empty pop botles I was goinh to cash in!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My dad got a prstine 53 Ford truck with a flat head v8. He gave me his old(also pristine) '47 Ford pickup with the fat fenders, '56 Mercury inline six cyl, high speed rearvend and standard transmission. This was ONE MONTH before I got my DL at age 16. He caught me hotrodding it in the back alleys while he was supposed to be at work and sold it to a friend the same day! Later I got a 1956 Chevy four door 6 cylinder, oil burner from my fave uncle for a hundred bucks. I worked that summer prior to graduating hs and traded another friend of dads and three hundred dollars for a super nice 56 Chevy v8 w 3 tree shift. My first New car when graduating college was a'69 Cougar Eliminator with a 345 hp 390 in it. That Thing was hard on tires!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

1969 Chevy Malibu purchased in May of 1990.

Thanks to the vinyl top, I could put a canoe on top of it.....when I wasn't figuring out how to go fast.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

1961 Nash Rambler Station Wagon.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Nothing special...'81 Monte Carlo with V6...I think it had about 70-80,000 miles when I got it...it treated me nice, with no major issues...traded it in on my first truck, a new '93 Dakota.


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

1968 Mercury Marquis in 1974 for $1000. The thing was about half a city block long, and got 8 mpg, but had a front bench seat with fold down back rests. Almost like having a queen size bed on wheels.


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

My brother and I co-owned a 1974 Chevy pickup, 283 3 spd. on the floor. My first sole owned was a 1972 Jeep CJ5 inline 6 cal. ragtop.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

74 Gremlin with a V8


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Ten Bears said:


> 74 Gremlin with a V8


My sister had a yellow Gremlin, unique looking car, she had a 4 cyl, as I recall, I bet that v8 screamed!!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

1941 Plymouth


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

This is technically my first car,did drive it on the farm in the early 70s but finally was on the road in 2000. The first car I drove was a 65 galaxie 2 door hardtop my uncle bought new and I destroyed it.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

1978 Chevrolet Monza with a transplanted 305ci motor from a Monte Carlo. What a POS....lol!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Specgrade said:


> 1978 Chevrolet Monza with a transplanted 305ci motor from a Monte Carlo. What a POS....lol!


I had one of those. I pulled my 14' Mirrocraft iwth it. Carried my Sportspal canoe on the roof. I had so many duck decoys that I not only filled the trunk but I had to stack them across the back seat a couple of rows high. One of the best trucks I ever had. LOL. I did put Michelin tires on it though.


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Very clean 1973 nova hatchback custom 350 motor it had 52,000 miles it had been sitting in the garage for 2 years paid $1,000 for the car and $850 to have the transmission rebuilt the seals went out from sitting. wish I still had it


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

1978 Ford Granada


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man my first car was a lame... 1986 toyota Corolla in a ugly tan color bought for 500$....
Then a 93 geo metro(this was sweet when gas was 3$+per gallon) 
Then I got a ford Taurus sho it was a cool car.....
The first car I financed was a JOKE! A 2004 Nissan Sentra ser. 
It ended up having electrical issues,had it to 3 different mechanics ,a guy who claimed to be a mechanic and a Nissan dealership. None could fix it. Worst purchase EVER! couldnt sell it,ended up junking it with only 64,ooo miles....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The first I actually owned was a '69 Mustang fastback, I bought off my brother. He had built it for street racing & that 430 rear gear was tough on gas & revved pretty hard even at 60 mph.
Before I bought the mustang the parents let me drive the farm truck, a '64 Ford pickup with a straight 6 & 3 on the tree.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

stormfront said:


> I had one of those. I pulled my 14' Mirrocraft iwth it. Carried my Sportspal canoe on the roof. I had so many duck decoys that I not only filled the trunk but I had to stack them across the back seat a couple of rows high. One of the best trucks I ever had. LOL. I did put Michelin tires on it though.


I bought it for $200.00 and put another couple hundred into it. I didn't know anything about cars and got rid of it a month later when it kept dying on me going down the road.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

1949 Candy Apple Red Chevy pick up truck that my grandfather had bought new and handed down .


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Specgrade said:


> I bought it for $200.00 and put another couple hundred into it. I didn't know anything about cars and got rid of it a month later when it kept dying on me going down the road.



My Monza had a Pontiac engine in it but I had no idea. The radiator sprung a leak right before duck season and I hurriedly bought a new radiator and could not get it to line up. The guy at the radiator shop checked it out and told me my problem. I bought some copper tubing, some compression unions and a tube cutter and was able to get it in. It took an hour and I am no mechanic at all. To this day I hate the smell of anti-freeze.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

1960 Pontiac station wagon green with no reverse $75 and I loved it lol.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Somewhere I have a list of all my motorized vehicles. Think it's 36 or so.


----------



## 3goldens (Jul 13, 2012)

1976 chrysler cordoba w/ 400 lean burn. Paid 1000 in 1982. Owned it for 3 weeks until i rolled it.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ten Bears said:


> 74 Gremlin with a V8


Me and my brother shared a ‘76 Gremlin straight 6. Had a Thrush muffler and added fog lights a cheap custom stereo and speakers. Thought we were BAD !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

76 Ford F-250 2 wheel drive. Leaked oil bad. It was a pile of s#&^ , but I thought I was really something. I bought it for$200


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

1976 Mercury Capri (Mercury's version of a Mustang). $199. Had to have it towed home as it needed a clutch and throw out bearing. Wasn't a bad car, but the heater blower didn't work, so in the winter you had to dress real warm and keep the car moving to get any heat!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## neddam (Mar 25, 2019)

stormfront said:


> Mine, a 1973 Camaro R/S thought I bought brand new for $3400 from State Chevrolet on Wick Avenue in Y-town. It was either that or a 73 AMC Gremlin X with a Levi interior. I was a year out of high school, a dues paying member of the USWA and going to YSU which cost $197 a quarter back then, but hey, I was making $3.15 an hour plus shift differential. Gasoline and smokes were expensive then. About .35 each.


1976 Jeep CJ5, it was a blast!


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

1981 Plymouth Horizon....caught fire on I75 middle lane in Kentucky!


----------

